# 97 Altima front door speakers dont come on



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

The front door speakers havn't came on since about a year ago, so we've been listening to the rear speakes only. At first they worked only intermitently(spelling?) but now they dont work at all, like if loose connection somewhere. I replaced factory tape player with JVC cd player but it didn't fix the problem(I didnt expect it to). I was wondering, is this a common problem for these vehicles? Has this happened to any1 else? Any ideas what the problem could be? 

One other thing, Any1 know where I could get a power antenna for this car for cheap?

thanks


----------



## GenericAmerica (Nov 11, 2006)

bump...I have the same question. I replaced factory head after 6 months with radio only...front speakers worked before replacement was made. I double checked wiring harness and everything was good. Not sure what's up.
Any suggestions appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## DSSK (May 15, 2008)

I just bought my car used. It has a aftermarket headunit. The volume on it goes up to 80 but for some reason, no sound comes out from any speakers till I go over 35. Whats up with that?

Also, my cruise control light blinks when I hit the "coast/set" button. Could this be related to the car having a aftermarket headunit?

OP...sorry to hijack your thread.


----------

